# Pacchetti istallati

## zdenek

Salve, volevo sapere come faccio a sapere quali pacchetti sono istallati nel mio portage? Grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *zdenek wrote:*   

> Salve, volevo sapere come faccio a sapere quali pacchetti sono istallati nel mio portage? Grazie.

 

la lista completa? volendo basta guardare l'output di:

```
emerge -ep world
```

Altrimenti, se a te interessa qualcosa di specifico puoi usare eix, emerge search, etcat, ...

----------

## xchris

o in manuale...

```

find /var/db/pkg/ -iname "*ebuild" | cut -d"/" -f6,7  | sed -e 's/.ebuild//g' | sort

```

EDIT: forse non ho capito la domanda  :Laughing:  (il comando sopra riporta i pacchetti installati nel tuo sistema)

----------

## zdenek

 *xchris wrote:*   

> EDIT: forse non ho capito la domanda  (il comando sopra riporta i pacchetti installati nel tuo sistema)

 

Non preoccuparti la domanda era quella! Grazie, proverò entrambe le soluzioni.

----------

## lothian77

come posso avere una lista di tutti i pacchetti che ho installato sul mio sistema?

e se li volessi aggiornare o reinstallare tutti?

molto probabilmente è una domanda stupidissima... :p

scusate l'ignoranza!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

1

```
equery list
```

2

```
emerge -e world
```

----------

## federico

emerge world -ep per vederli tutti

emerge world -e per reinstallarli tutti

----------

## lothian77

grazie mille!  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

c'è anche:

```
$ qpkg -I -v
```

```
$ genlop -l
```

----------

## GuN_jAcK

c'è una guida bella come il sole su http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1 magari ti potrà tornare utile per un domani quando affioreranno eventuali tuoi dubbi  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ho unito la discussione aperta da lothian77 con quella precedentemente iniziata da zdenek. Cerchiamo di fare una ricerca prima di postare

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

per avere la lista dei pacchetti installati puoi usare 

```
equery list
```

se hai gentoolkit installato, oppure se emergi app-portage/portage-utils puoi usare

```
qlist -I
```

che è velocissimo

----------

## rivent

Ciao a tutti!

mi chiedevo.. 

c'è un modo per vedere la lista di cosa si è emerso sul proprio pc? magari anche con le rispettive versioni?

cioè, vedere la lista contenuta in world?

 :Question: 

----------

## gutter

Ma cercare prima di postare è considerato un sacrilegio  :Question: 

[MOD]Fatto il merge del thread di rivent[/MOD]

----------

## rivent

ooops...    :Embarassed: 

non l'avevo trovata...

----------

## aramir

Salve a tutti

Esiste la possibilita' di vedere in qualche modo l'elenco dei pacchetti installati ?

grazie

----------

## !equilibrium

```
emerge -pe world
```

e dai un'occhiata anche al comando 'equery'

----------

## aramir

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pe world
> ```
> ...

 

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Oppure

```

equery l

```

(equery è contenuto nel pacchetto gentoolkit)

Oppure

```

qlist -I

```

(qlist è contenuto nel pacchetto portage-utils)

----------

## Luca89

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-358328-highlight-pacchetti+installati.html

----------

## aramir

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-358328-highlight-pacchetti+installati.html

 

che pistola che sono, prima di postare ho provato a fare una ricerca sul forum con chiave 'portage' (ehm...)

grazie a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge con il topic linkato da Luca89.

----------

## lucapost

con 

```
emerge -ef world
```

mi scarico i sorgenti di tutti e soli i pacchetti installati nel mio sistema?

----------

## Luca89

si  :Smile: 

----------

